# 1 too many snails..



## LeviTheFish (Dec 19, 2017)

So I jumped in headlong and bought 3 snails today before really doing research... I dont want to take them back but I'm not really sure what to do about housing the others. For now I've put the smallest leopard snail and the medium-sized zebra snail in my 3.7 gallon Imaginarium tank with a male Dragonscale Betta, 2 moss balls and some tiny leafed mystery background plant I also purchased today. I set up the biggest snail an Inca gold in a small vase with more of the plant and a moss ball which I know isn't great but I didnt want to overwhelm the aquarium. I know I'll have to buy a bigger tank so would a 10 gallon community tank be big enough for 2 snails to have enough food or should it be bigger? I also saw another post about growing algae on driftwood and rocks in a bowl by a window? I just need help to know what to do.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

One Mystery Snail should have about 2.5 gallons; a 10G is fine for three but it will look crowded as these guys get big... they're true names are Apple Snails for a reason. The largest I've seen is probably a bit larger than a golf ball; sits nicely in the palm of your hand. I'll go snap a picture of my largest, quick.

Also, Mystery Snails will eat algae wafers, leftover food, blanched veggies, etc. Nerite Snails are the ones that only eat algae.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Sorry for the double post; here's some of my Snails. The one in my hand is my largest adult Gold Mystery.


----------



## LeviTheFish (Dec 19, 2017)

The small Leopard snail and the Medium Zebra Snail, who I've started to call Leo and Zeb respectively (so original.. lol), are both of the Nerite variety. I've also read that the Gold Inca Snail, Mister Gold, is the same as the Gold Mystery snail? Is that true? He looks very similar to your guys.
I talked to my friend last night who has two 3.7 gallons and she might take two snails off my hands. I feel so greedy because I've grown attached and would love to keep them but the earliest I can buy a new tank is Friday, and I don't know if it's safe for Mister Gold to be in the vase like that for a few days.. 
I would love to have a bigger tank with the two bigger snails in it and leave the smallest in the 3.7 gallon tank I've got now, I'm just scared of the snails breeding. I don't really want snail babies... will a gold inca/gold mystery, and a zebra nerite breed?


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Mystery Snails (Inca is just a marketing term) cannot crossbreed with Nerites; Nerites will lay eggs but they will not hatch in freshwater. You will need to grow algae for the Nerites but the Mystery can eat algae wafers. Simply put a piece of wood or a large-ish rock (rock can be from your landscaping if you wash it well) in a bowl of water in a sunny window and you'll have algae in about a week. When one rock is ready to go in the aquarium, take it out and put another in the bowl.

Mister Gold will need frequent water changes and a heater if possible, but should be fine in the vase. If it is less than 5 gallons, do one 50% water change a day; you can use a turkey baster or pipette to remove waste from the bottom of the vase, then refill with dechlorinated water.


----------



## LeviTheFish (Dec 19, 2017)

I'll see if my friend still wants the snails, but she wont be in town till January 1, so I'll probably buy a bigger tank in case she doesn't, so that everyone is happy. Once I get the bigger tank up and running, should I put the nerites together so feeding would be easier, or will Mister Gold eventually be too big for the 3.7 gallon?


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

You could put Mister Gold in the 3.7 with some shrimp (make it a nano invert tank) or keep it as a tank solely for him. Then you could keep the Nerites in the 10. Or, you could keep the two Nerites in the 3.7 and grow algae in that tank specifically for them, and put Mister Gold in the 10.


----------



## LeviTheFish (Dec 19, 2017)

Could my betta, Levi share the 3.7 with one snail once I move two snails to the bigger tank?


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

I would think so. Is it filtered? Snails have a rather large biloads (especially the Mysteries) and so filters are helpful along with water changes. I would almost just put all 3 in the 10, keep Levi in the 3.7, and get a new betta for the 10. I mean, hey! An excuse to get another betta? I'll take it.


----------



## LeviTheFish (Dec 19, 2017)

Yes there's a filter in Levi's tank. It's an Imagitaruim 3.7 gallon kit from petco. The filter was too strong for him to swim in so I poked some holes in the little filter tube to weaken the current a little bit. He seems to enjoy the current pace now, I often catch him swimming up there for fun it seems. I dunno, I could totally be imagining is happiness but, he looks like he's having fun. hahaha.
I wasn't sure if all 3 snails could all fit in a 10 with a Betta. I really _really_, want a 20 tall natural looking small community tank that's maybe less than two thirds of the way full so I could look through the top through duck weed and water cabbage.. I don't know why I like that look. Oh and I really would love to have a Koi Betta in there, I think that would look really nice. I don't know what little school would go well with a Betta. I read somewhere that some Tetras can be good. I'd like a mini school of Tetras.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

There's another forum I recently joined (I can PM you the name if you want, not sure if it's associated with this forum so I won't publicly post the name) that has great-looking tanks. 

If you go big, go big or go home. I'd do a low-tech 29G (similar dimensions to a 20G Long but taller). That way you can get some Corydora for the botto/mid-level, shoaling fish for the middle, and a Betta for the centerpiece. You could keep all 3 snails in that tank and keep the 3.7 as a QT for new friends or as a hospital tank.


----------



## LeviTheFish (Dec 19, 2017)

I could certainly take a look. I don't know what shipping would be like to Alaska. Unfortunately it's usually outrageous. I like the idea of low tech though.
I've been shopping locally because of that. Since Petco came into town and put all of our other pet stores out of business, that's now my only place to go besides Walmart.


----------

